# Need help in choosing the right major for me



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello,

I don't know what to choose my major.. here's my main interest, and what keeps me motivated with life. I am heavily interested in seeing the big picture first of the beginning of human culture to the present and use that information to predict the future in 4 weeks, 4 months, 4 years, 4 decades, 4 centuries, etc. I am fascinated by the evolution of the global human culture, how we went from being cavemen to organized society, from the stone age to the industrial revolution, from the industrial revolution to the digital age (today), and from the digital age to what? as you can see, I get energized by analyzing trends that occurred in the past and using that information of the past and the present, predicting the future, or just merely studying the present or the past and examine how we came to be. The Stone Age, the Dark Age, the Industrial Revolution, Digital Era, Information Era--what is next? These are my main interests, and also applying those theories. Such as, what is the future of video gaming? Will we be using video games in schools to educate students? Will we soon enter the digital reality era? Will our culture change in the future? how will it change? how are our brains and the way we act/learn/do stuff changing as we move on to more advanced technology? what are the major driving trends right now, and which trend will become extinct in the future and what new trends will enter our world? how are our decisions changing our world?

Thanks so much for your input


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 30, 2010)

so basically sounds like a blend between Sociology and Cognitive Science.


----------



## ceembee (Jun 28, 2010)

Sociology, anthropology, maybe some psychology mixed in there somewhere.

Sounds like you should just go Undeclared for a while, though.


----------



## foxonstilts (Jan 28, 2011)

I think anthropology sounds the best. It's not all "living in third world countries" like the stereotype says. There are more modern parts to help come to terms with a more modern world. There's media anthropology, which covers how technology affects cultures, for one. And I think video games would fall under that. Also sociology, but I'm not a sociology fan; it seems more about statistics and surveys than anything else, whereas anthropology is more about the people.

Also, anthropology has a lot of subfields (biological, linguistics, cultural, and archaeology as well as a lot in between those,) so if you love media and the way the worlds changing, you can also read up on history and theories on how it changed in the past.

Another thing that might be interesting is modern history, but history is obviously less looking to the future. 

Anyway, I'm incredibly biased as an anthropology major, but if you have any questions, feel free to message me or something. I love anthropology so. <3 I do agree with the person above me though; stay undeclared for now and take a few classes in anything you're interested in.


----------



## Steven24224 (Jan 30, 2011)

honestally what u just said is defanatally anthropology but theres not much money in that really =(

but i gareentee u will be intrested in the studies

i personally beleive pretty much everyone on this site probley are really into phychology majors 
theres more u can do with that degree then anything else

but if job security isnt a top priority then go with anthropology

but job security should be a major concern


----------



## foxonstilts (Jan 28, 2011)

Job security and income isn't a big deal for me. XD

Honestly though, I'd like to see a comparison of anthropology who have steady jobs in and out of the field and psychology majors. Anthropologists work both in research/academia and for companies internationally, as well as public health and other sectors. It's not high-paying, but you can find a steady job with a masters degree and a contract job with a bachelors (in archaeology.)

Psychology is an intensely oversubscribed field with a lottt of people who graduate with the degree. To even be comparable you'd have to get a masters, though a PhD wouldn't make you stand out a lot either. It's nigh impossible to get a private practice-- or any kind of practice these days. If psychology is an interest, I'd recommend Industrial/Organizational or Research rather than clinical. But I know people in both of those who are unemployed as well.


----------



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

Yep, that's basically anthropology. Maybe check out history and sociology. I'm honestly not sure what realistic careers are available to people in those fields though.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

All the majors people have been pointing out sound about right. But you'll never know until you take the courses. That's what the first two years of college is about.. General Education. They make you take courses from every topic and then you'll find which one you like. Best of luck, good sir! :happy:


----------



## Monolithiks (Feb 5, 2011)

Here's a dark secret of the higher education system: you don't _need_ to pick a major right away. And at any rate there's no real promise that you'll be using the specifics of your major in your after-school career (unless you decide to go to Grad school). 
So the best thing to do is to take what interests you, all that matters is that you have _some_ degree. 
In your case, sounds like Anthropology. Be sure to get some philosophy thrown in, it always helps to know how to think!(in my humble opinion)


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

I was a Bio Major and an Anthropology minor, and Anthro sounds like your field of interest. Definitely some sort of social science. You should also consider Psychology and Social Behavior. Although, I believe that EVERYONE should have a basic understanding of the social sciences, especially psychology, sociology, and anthro. You put yourself at risk of being manipulated without a basic understanding, and it also helps you understand what makes you tick.

If you're worried about job security, then you can double major or major/minor in something else that interests you. From my experience, I can easily apply what I learned in the social sciences towards my own personal life and in other disciplines, such as medicine and biology. Various disciplines - from physics to psychology - are interconnected. AND remember to network.

And the poster above me is right. If you aren't sure on a major, it's best to go undecided/undeclared.


----------



## Panacea (Dec 30, 2010)

Anthropology.
Check out Wade Davis' book "The Wayfinders".


----------

